# Grand Luxxe Vida Lifestyles (2013)



## timeshare junkie

Hi.  Any members with info on Vida Lifestyles. Looking for members with the Good , Bad , and I hope not ugly. Just upgraded and received what was considered to be a perk ???  Looks more like a scam. Any input appreciated.
Thanks Bill


----------



## Barbeque

Trust your gut and rescind if you are within the 5 days.


----------



## travs2

*Grand Luxxe Vidal Lifestyles*

What was the perk?


----------



## Tropical lady

*I would not call this a scam......*

We just returned from 4 weeks in Nuevo and did the presentation.  Since we did not upgrade we are not getting the "package" that you will be receiving, but they did present this perk to us. It was explained as a way to take your MF $'s and use those to buy things from a catalogue ie: towards a cruise, electronics, etc.  Not sure about ROI for MF $'s.  The amount does not carry over into the next year, so each year you start over when you pay your MF.  As all programs I am sure it is subject to change or change with the level you upgrade to.  Interesting concept.


----------



## Johnsp

I don't think it is a scam.  When you pay your maintenance fee to Grand Luxxe, you receive a like amount deposited into your Vida Lifestyle account.  You can use the funds towards partial payment of travel, cruises etc.  I think on the first Friday of the month there are specials available where you can use your deposits towards full payment of travel specials. 

Another feature could be that if you have another timeshare where you are not using the week, you can give them your unused week and a deposit will be made into your account according to the size of the unit you are relinquishing.

You have a year to use your deposit.

You will receive a password for the website www.thevidalifestyle.com 4 to 6 weeks after your purchase in a packet from the company.  You control your account from the website.  I have never been on the website and this is purely from memory in a presentation I attended so there may be inaccuracies. There may be an addendum to your contract explaining further benefits I don’t recall.


----------



## carmeng

*The vida lifestyle scam*

We just upgraded this year in order to benefit from the vida lifestyle program.  It's a total scam.  Their offer is that you get your maintenance fee back in Vida dollars that you can use toward future trip or merchandise.  The scam is that they only allow you to use a portion of your dollars towards your purchases.  And when I say portion, I mean 14-25% of your purchase.  Also, you find better deals on Expedia etc than with them.  The only way they will match that price is if you first book through the Vida lifestyle website, then find a better price within 24 hrs and then argure with them for hours.  Their service is horrible once you have signed up. We are very sorry that we were sucker into this.


----------



## saywhat

Not rocket science, they just inflate the product price between 14 to 25% and your credit is worthless. Old used car sales trick. The resorts are top shelf some of the best in Mexico, if you buy for any other reason besides use you're going to feel screwed. In the end you'll have some of the best vacations of your life, so it's not all bad.


----------



## pammex

New Grand Luxxe member this year , have been upgrading and had forgotten all about this benefit so have as yet to even think of using.  

I hope you all did see my post on another thread giving warning of my stolen Ipad from luggage cart upon departure..from Grand Mayan....in Nuevo and the less than receptive response from Vida/Grand Mayan despite obvious breech of their security measures which they rave about..
Be aware, the resort is great, grounds incredible but: 
ON TRIP ADVISOR:
rand Mayan Security of Luggage carts and personal belonging
Mar 12, 2014, 10:54 PM

Just returned from a week long stay at Grand Mayan in Nuevo. Our stay was wonderful, property incredible and we are Grand Luxxe owners as well. So many changes. The luggage carts where they take your luggage at check in and check out look very secure , loaded and then locked in front of you. All went well with our stay til check out. ( will write review later). Bellboy came to room and loaded up ONE luggage cart with our belongings, lots, we said maybe two carts would be best, he said no. Okay it all fit was loaded and locked. Men went with him to elevator and bellboy said will meet you down in parking area, as other people were on elevator. Thought nothing of this. Us girls stayed behind in room a bit figuring it would take some time to load up car and all.

When they go to parking area, they gave car card and luggage card stating ONE cart. A bellboy came over with one cart and then another followed. Neither my husband nor his friend thought much of it since number of pieces of luggage were correct. WE drove home, never leaving car alone, and spoke of what a great vacation we had...sigh sad 

Went to get my Ipad out of pink luggage bag I use, which I did allow them to load on luggage cart as seemed so secure. They even raved about their security of luggage etc. Well yes you guessed it my ipad case but no Ipad in bag. We immediately called Grand Mayan and got a concierge who said he would place an investigation complaint and to call the next day. We called next day to get another concierge who knew nothing of the matter and had little regard other than to tell me to send an email with info. Husband was very upset so he called back and asked for a manager, she was much better to deal with. Stating would have an answer in 48 hours. Well that time frame passed and nothing, finally today I heard from customer service in Grand Luxxe via email and yes very sorry but they are very secure, all employees go thru metal detectors to lave or enter property and are wanded, etc. etc. Allw ell and good but why were my things moved into two carts , so unlocked and changed. Apparently the bell captain said to do this so things would not fall out..so security in our opinion was breached highly since this luggage cart was unlocked without us being present. They state the bell captain was there the whole time. All well and good but purpose of locking in front of customer is for customers security.

They did apologize for my loss, but in the meantime I am out an Ipad. So the purpose of my post is to advise travelers, who like me, may feel this new system of luggage transport is safe to keep valuables with them and not to be swayed by locks and such. I truly was not thinking in this situation and was blindsided. I have never in 15 years had anything missing. It is so very sad as the resort, grounds, staff and food were incredible.

Mexican and American friends have already told me of many ways in which to avoid the metal detectors etc. stating the issue here is the unlocking of the luggage carts without us being present. I had not even thought of all that many have suggested. So it is with great sadness that I advise all of you to beware, as they make a very big issue of telling you how secure your luggage is...

My review will follow later when more time allows! Oh I forgot they did offer me a VIP check in my next stay, late check out, ocean view, welcome fruit basket, not a big deal for me, I get that at most resorts anyway and should certainly get that at Grand Luxxe. sigh. so disappointed in the matter and also the handling of it along with myself for allowing this.


----------



## kepuhigirl

*Vida Timeshares/Residential Club Ownership*

We have been owners within the Vida Resorts for many, many years.  We love it.  We own in the Grand Luxxe (Spa Tower and Lofts).  They are unsurpassed in the world of resort vacationing.
I have never known the sales reps to pressure guests into a sales presentation.  You can schedule to attend and receive a fantastic brunch for doing so.
Set a limit before going to the presentation and stick with it.  Know your finances and what you can afford.  How often will you be returning?  How many weeks of vacation can you use in a year.
I love the staff and the reps.  Our only problem occurred in Cancun with a Sales Rep and that was corrected by the Superiors. Don't generalize the entire Company/Resort because of one experience with a Rep.  There are good and bad in every business.
It is what you make it.  Do your homework and if it's not for you to buy in - then enjoy your vacation. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## saywhat

Wait a minute, you've been an Mayan owner for many yrs and have never heard of reps pressuring members? Not at all believable.  You're right about the quality, nicest timeshare I've ever been to. 
The lifestyles pitch is BS. There's some value there but typical of the Mayan they overstate it.


----------



## Asl18940

I think the Lifestyle deal is through a new line of services through San Francisco Exchange.  I went to the update in April but decided not to upgrade this time.  Then I got a call from SFX where I have a Diamond Rewards membership, and their pitch was identical with respect to using maintenance fees and airlines fees for points.  It was a bit too confusing to me, so I took a pass.


----------



## cctsphr

*Presentation same old same old with new twists and turns*

Luxxe Member in Cancun....could not get Luxxe accommodations, so as usual did Grand Mayan with the Luxxe amenties.  Spent 5 days at the Luxxe Pool without incident.  However, on the 6th day husband was approached and asked to leave the pool.  Seems our Black Luxxe Band indicated we were Luxxe owners but not staying at the Luxxe (again could not get in the dates we wanted), so could not use the Luxxe pool.   No one said anything upon check in, just gave us our bracelet that said Grand Luxxe and was black.  Our reservation confirmation stated Member Profile:  Platinum Member.    Since we were not staying at the Luxxe, we were not allowed to use amenity - only one, we were able to use spa and golf.  Mind you, we paid a fee that included the Luxxe amenties but we were staying at the Grand Mayan.  We went to our "update, informational, meeting" this morning with this incident in mind.   Sorry but that is the rule.  The VIP rep did a great job and redundant conversation.  We never received a satisfactory answer and are still mystified at the treatment and the response.

We have not been able to get Luxxe accomations before, stayed in Grand Mayan and never, never had this happen.

Also, at the "update and information about the resort" meeting we were told there have been some changes in the company  NO MORE TIMESHARE- ALL ABOUT THE DEED AND "FRACTIONAL OWNERSHIP".  The "capital" for Vida is Nuevo Vallarta, not taking all the $ and dispursing where they see fit when a sale is made.  Now each resort makes decisions about how it is run and the money (I assume from the sales made by and at that resort) is spent.  Still not quite clear on this.  When asked how the reservations might be affected, was told -  still to call the main 800 number.  Additionally, since we had upgraded to Luxxe in Puerto Penasco, this was now  our "home" resort (sure sounds like the old time share lingo from other companies to me) and adjustments to our contract would have to be made there.  Obviously we have spent all the money we are going to spend - just wanna vacation and have fun!  

This vacation has been most disappointing....resort communication, treatment at the Luxxe pool, the new BS about now more time share, redundant conversation with our VIP Rep regarding our membership.    A new twist on the same old BS.  A reverse of "promise less and deliver more", they are promising more and delivering less.


----------



## saywhat

It is 100% timeshare RTU, they can call it what they want, PRC or Fractional. There have been some changes in the law regarding costal ownership but Vida is not selling deeded intervals.


----------



## sandief

*Time Share Users*

My husband and I have owned Mayan Palace since 2002 and recently upgraded to Grande Luxxe.  I was suspicious of the Vida dollars and noticed that you can only use a portion of the dollars towards product and other properties except for the first Friday of the month deals...BUT, we just went to Sint Maarten and did save a thousand dollars compared to what friends paid for the same length of time in the same resort.  They also gave a free week we can use later at any West-gate resort and $500 cash towards rental car or airfare.  They will accommodate any deal you find on-line and get you a better deal.  That to me is a deal if you are retired and want to travel a lot.

I can honestly say that we have never had reservation problems with our timeshare.  I am not sure why there are complaints because there have always been availability wherever or whenever we wanted.


----------



## Sponge

:zzz:





sandief said:


> My husband and I have owned Mayan Palace since 2002 and recently upgraded to Grande Luxxe.  I was suspicious of the Vida dollars and noticed that you can only use a portion of the dollars towards product and other properties except for the first Friday of the month deals...BUT, we just went to Sint Maarten and did save a thousand dollars compared to what friends paid for the same length of time in the same resort.  They also gave a free week we can use later at any West-gate resort and $500 cash towards rental car or airfare.  They will accommodate any deal you find on-line and get you a better deal.  That to me is a deal if you are retired and want to travel a lot.
> 
> I can honestly say that we have never had reservation problems with our timeshare.  I am not sure why there are complaints because there have always been availability wherever or whenever we wanted.



REALLY!!!!


----------



## saywhat

sandief said:


> My husband and I have owned Mayan Palace since 2002 and recently upgraded to Grande Luxxe.  I was suspicious of the Vida dollars and noticed that you can only use a portion of the dollars towards product and other properties except for the first Friday of the month deals...BUT, we just went to Sint Maarten and did save a thousand dollars compared to what friends paid for the same length of time in the same resort.  They also gave a free week we can use later at any West-gate resort and $500 cash towards rental car or airfare.  They will accommodate any deal you find on-line and get you a better deal.  That to me is a deal if you are retired and want to travel a lot.
> 
> I can honestly say that we have never had reservation problems with our timeshare.  I am not sure why there are complaints because there have always been availability wherever or whenever we wanted.




I'm sorry but I don't believe either
Probably been successful renting your weeks as promised as well.


----------



## Johnsp

So far Vida Lifestyles has worked for us.  We booked a Viking River Cruise and were able to use more than $1500 Vida dollars towards the lowest price available.  If I did not have Vida Lifestyles, the cruise would have cost me $1500+ more.  We haven't used any other aspect of the program so far except for First Friday. It works for travel and First Friday just fine.  I am not complaining.


----------



## huenix

Johnsp said:


> So far Vida Lifestyles has worked for us.  We booked a Viking River Cruise and were able to use more than $1500 Vida dollars towards the lowest price available.  If I did not have Vida Lifestyles, the cruise would have cost me $1500+ more.  We haven't used any other aspect of the program so far except for First Friday. It works for travel and First Friday just fine.  I am not complaining.



I keep hearing about first friday use but I really don't see the difference. I looked to see if I could book airfare that way and it saved me nothing....


----------



## Rita.S

I come into this thread a bit late but I did want to share my experience..

Basically my friend and I each ended up giving Vidanta $2300 for free. The service they offer has absolutely NO worth! Especially if you don't live in the US. They know it and yet they were ruthless in their lies and deceits to have us sign the memberships. Even when my friend clearly stated she had quit her job and was currently unemployed, they showed no mercy. They are very well trained to play with your mind. 
Please please please learn from our mistakes and do NOT sign anything with them, just run away! Even Booking.com offers better deals and for free! Let me demonstrate below. 

You reading this means you have already some idea about how they send their recruitment soldiers to have you attend the breakfast presentation that will waste your day so I will not elaborate on that. Because the story continues...

So after my friend and I got entrapped into getting the $18000 membership (still don't know how because we are both sensible, not gullible people but they are very very good at mindtricks) we went back to cancel the contract and claim our money. Besides their "we understand, sorry you want to cancel,  of course we'll give you a full refund"  speech,  they wouldn't let us go so easily. Indeed we ended up meeting with 3 other sales people who each time introduced themselves as being supervisor of the previous one and therefor being able to offer us "better" and cheaper deals.  So..... we fell for it again! Seriously these guys are brainwashers!!
So finally here is the deal we signed for for $2300:

LIE/DECEIT #1
We give you $2300 worth of Vida dollars to spend online on the goods we sell with our partners. Here is the check to show you.

FACT
We only got $1000 worth of the so-called Vida dollars. The check given is only redeemable at PARTICIPATING Vida Vacation resorts. Not that it matters so much in the end because 1: I went online to their shop and all they ask is for your card details, there's is NO mention on how to use these Vida dollars and 2: they only mail to the USA and Canada and...we are French citizens living in France.

CONCLUSION
Vidanta sold us this Vida dollars service they KNEW we would not be able to benefit from.



LIE/DECEIT  #2
We have many partners in the world and you will be able to use your Vida Adventure weeks in many locations around the world. 

FACT
The Adventure weeks involved a studio unit for up to 6 people for a price ranging between $49 and $499 a week so that sounded very interesting. But... they do NOT have all these partners and the locations they offer besides the US are very limited: basically only Mexico,  Indonesia and The Dominican Republic, the latter already being dead cheap to stay at a resort.

CONCLUSION
They sell you resorts around the world for a good value but they really have only a handful of countries to offer.



LIE / DECEIT #3
"You want to stay at the Marriott in NYC or the Sheraton in Tokyo? No problem! Our Destinos Unlimited program give you access to exclusive wholesale pricing on hotel brands and allow you to savings for up to 60% off the best available market rates.

FACT
After scrolling the DESTINOS online catalogue the best savings I found was of 15% off the market price. 
I went further, picked up a random offer of some hotel in Indonesia for only $349 the week. Except that when I searched that exact same hotel with the exact same type of accommodation and the exact same dates I found a deal at 205€ (~$250) on Booking.com!!

CONCLUSION
The membership you pay $2300 allows you to find some accomodation you will pay more money than if you had booked it by yourself.  If that's not a scam I don't know what is.



LIE / DECEIT #4 
"There are no annual fees to this contract. You pay only once. This $99 fee? Oh no, this isn't anything, only if you want the services of a concierge"

FACT 
Yes! There IS an annual fee of $99. Actually the exact same one I had enquired about but was told that covered an optional concierge service.


LAST IMPORTANT FACT
To make sure you won't turn back on your decision you have to wait for a whole month before they send you your login details to access their website and so-called deals. Thus the time you realise that this is all smoke and rubbish there is nothing more you can do legally to claim your money back. 
Wish I had indeed "trusted my gut" as someone put it


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

Rita.S said:


> I come into this thread a bit late but I did want to share my experience..
> 
> Basically my friend and I each ended up giving Vidanta $2300 for free. .....Seriously these guys are brainwashers!!
> So finally here is the deal we signed for for $2300:
> 
> LIE/DECEIT #1
> We give you $2300 worth of Vida dollars to spend online on the goods we sell with our partners. Here is the check to show you.
> 
> FACT
> We only got $1000 worth of the so-called Vida dollars. The check given is only redeemable at PARTICIPATING Vida Vacation resorts. Not that it matters so much in the end because 1: I went online to their shop and all they ask is for your card details, there's is NO mention on how to use these Vida dollars and 2: they only mail to the USA and Canada and...we are French citizens living in France.
> 
> CONCLUSION
> Vidanta sold us this Vida dollars service they KNEW we would not be able to benefit from
> 
> FACT
> After scrolling the DESTINOS online catalogue the best savings I found was of 15% off the market price.
> I went further, picked up a random offer of some hotel in Indonesia for only $349 the week. Except that when I searched that exact same hotel with the exact same type of accommodation and the exact same dates I found a deal at 205€ (~$250) on Booking.com!!
> 
> CONCLUSION
> The membership you pay $2300 allows you to find some accomodation you will pay more money than if you had booked it by yourself.  If that's not a scam I don't know what is.
> 
> 
> 
> LIE / DECEIT #4
> "There are no annual fees to this contract. You pay only once. This $99 fee? Oh no, this isn't anything, only if you want the services of a concierge"
> 
> FACT
> Yes! There IS an annual fee of $99. Actually the exact same one I had enquired about but was told that covered an optional concierge service.
> 
> 
> LAST IMPORTANT FACT
> To make sure you won't turn back on your decision you have to wait for a whole month before they send you your login details to access their website and so-called deals. Thus the time you realise that this is all smoke and rubbish there is nothing more you can do legally to claim your money back.
> Wish I had indeed "trusted my gut" as someone put it



**********

What you bought is termed " an exit package "  ( per TUG members )
It appears ( In my opinion ) to have 2 components .

1) A membership with Destinos Unlimited .
2) Vida Dollars

In sales presentations : Vida ( the sales arm of Vidanta) uses the term " concierge" to refer to a number of travel companies ( Desinos among them ) that will reserve for you : a  week vacation  at Vidanta (timeshare) resorts .

They use the term (concierge) to distinguish these outside "partners" from exchange companies ( ie RCI , Intervals International , etc ) that require a timeshare deposited week and charge an exchange fee . Use of Destinos to stay at a Vidanta resort also means you will not pay the $ 11 per person / per day resort fee charged to those who visit via RCI and Intervals International .
The $ 99 is a yearly fee for access & booking - paid to Destinos .

One of the reasons an "exit package" membership is much cheaper than a full Vidanta ownership is (lack of ) ARP - ( advanced reservation priority- 6 months to 1 year +reservation access for "full " owners ) Essentially Destinos access is (mostly) for times when there are available units / that "full" members or early bird exchangers have not already booked . In practice this can be simplified to  most weeks from mid April - Mid December ( ie any time that is NOT  Northern USA or Canadian snowbird season ).

2) As I understand from prior TUG threads - the Vida dollars " catalogue" is  administered by ICE ( International Cruise Excursions ) .for Vidanta .

IMO - Using Vida Dollars for catalogue product really only works in the USA . At least one Canadian post said that some products do not ship to Canada or have so much duty and /or brokerage that the cost of shipment ( to Canada ) renders the "deal" worthless .

<I am not sure how Vida dollars and Destinos "mesh " in your $2300 purchase . / perhaps Vidanta Member Services can explain this to you >

Assuming you want to go to a Vidanta resort again - I would contact Member Services and explain that some of what you paid for has no value because you live in France .
Vidanta controls the reservation windows & options given Destinos . Perhaps you and Member Services can work out a satisfactory solution .

ie - a specific week (next year) that meets your vacation schedule : with a room size upgrade for the "regular room " Destinos  price and  a  $ xxx dollar resort credit when you check
( usable at the resort restaurants etc ) .

Generally Vidanta will ask that a post be added : " we have come to a satisfactory resolution '" or similar .

Good Luck

PS: you both are far from the first folks to get hypnotized by the Mexican sunshine & weather while vacationing .

PPS : I have no idea if Destinos has any "value " beyond accessing Vidanta .
There are some prior TUG Mexican Forum posts by folks who bought Destinos in the same way you did ; and they did seem to get usable Vidanta access . You may wish to conversation them to learn more , since they may not see your post


----------



## karl2001

How do you cancel this exit package? The terms are on the website but you need a password they don’t activate to get to the terms.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

karl2001 said:


> How do you cancel this exit package? The terms are on the website but you need a password they don’t activate to get to the terms.



When did you buy?
If less than 5 days it MAY  be possible .


----------

